# وازع أخلاقي



## thair

(ما هو ترجمة ( وازع اخلاقي​


----------



## إسكندراني

Depends on the context.
'Moral compass' is one suggestion.


----------



## thair

الوازع المقصود هنا هو الشيئ الذي يقوم بالمنع ذاتيا وليس خوفا من عقاب او مخالفة قانون.
The meaning here there are something happen automaticly inside yourself without interfere from others.


----------



## إسكندراني

اقتراحي مناسب إذن
شكرا للتوضيح


----------



## cherine

Hans Wehr translates وازع as (obstruction, obstacle, impedement), and my French dictionary عبد النور give barrière morale for وازع أخلاقي.

Could moral/ethical obstacle work in English?


----------



## AndyRoo

I think moral impediment sounds better than moral obstacle, but would need to see the context to be sure.

Google gives "moral scruples" which doesn't make much sense but "scruples" alone might work.


----------



## cherine

Thank you, Andy.

This expression is usually used to mean that something pushes a person to do the right or good thing, and stop him from evil doing. It's not related to religion, at least not per se, for a person who doesn't believe a religion still has a وازع أخلاقي to guide him to respect the moral norms, or to act in a moral/ethical way.

Maybe we can also use the word "instinct" here. Moral instinct?


----------



## AndyRoo

You're welcome 

I don't think "moral instinct" sounds quite right, though it would be understood.

Iskandarani's "moral compass" would be ok sometimes, as well as "scruples" I think.

Another possibility is "moral inhibition" or "moral inhibitor".


----------



## cherine

Thanks again.


----------



## Bakr

I agree with إسكندراني

وازِع
زاجر ومانع داخليّ يَرْدَع عن شيءٍ ما ويمنع من ارتكاب سلوك معيَّن وازع أخلاقيّ/ دينيّ
معجم اللغة العربية المعاصرة

Moral compass:
(usually countable, idiomatic, ethics) An inner sense which distinguishes what is right from what is wrong, functioning 
as a guide (like the needle of a compass) for morally appropriate behavior.
http://en.wiktionary.org/wiki/moral_compass


----------



## إسكندراني

Moral Compass - دليل أخلاقي داخلي، المنظومة الأخلاقية الشخصية، وتستخدم مجازا بمعنى الدافع وراء التصرفات
Moral Inhibitor - this one I've never seen used but it's closer to the meaning of مانع عن فعل أشياء معينة لأسباب أخلاقية


----------



## barkoosh

What about "moral restraint"?


----------



## Bakr

ربما حتى مصطلح فرويد : الأنا الأعلى ​


----------



## AndyRoo

barkoosh said:


> What about "moral restraint"?



This one sounds very good to me.


----------



## Bakr

barkoosh said:


> What about "moral restraint"?


يبدو لي أن
restraint
لا نعلم هل هو قيد أخلاقي داخلي مثل المبادئ التي يعنقدها الإنسان أم خارجي مثل قمع قوانين الدولة التي هي قابلة للخرق من طرف من ليس لديه وازع أخلاقي


----------



## thair

Hi,
Thank you for all replies.
i try all dictionaries, but i didn't find what satisfy me 
i think there are some words stay without translation
i find ( sanction, scruple, restraint ) but i not find the compass.
thanks again.


----------



## YTranslator

Moral Sense/ Sense of right and wrong


----------



## إسكندراني

Moral restraint is a good translation. The word 'moral' is not used to refer to any state authority, Bakr (thankfully!) so you should not be concerned. Besides, restraint is when one restrains oneself, other words are used if someone else is doing the restraining.
Sanction is unsuitable. scruple is strange to me too in this context.


----------



## ayed

_*ethical deterrent*_


----------



## Bakr

إسكندراني said:


> Moral restraint is a good translation. The word 'moral' is not used to refer to any state authority, Bakr (thankfully!) so you should not be concerned. Besides, restraint is when one restrains oneself, other words are used if someone else is doing the restraining.
> Sanction is unsuitable. scruple is strange to me too in this context.


شكرا في منتدى العربية سوف أتعلم الانجليزية
وشكرا لشرحك لكلمة 
restraint
أما علاقة الأخلاق بالسلطة فكان مثالا وليس إحالة على السلطة، رغم أن فلاسفة الأنوار كانوا قد نظروا لذلك


----------



## إسكندراني

Bakr said:


> شكرا في منتدى العربية سوف أتعلم الانجليزية
> وشكرا لشرحك لكلمة
> restraint
> أما علاقة الأخلاق بالسلطة فكان مثالا وليس إحالة على السلطة، رغم أن فلاسفة الأنوار كانوا قد نظروا لذلك


شكرا لك أنت فأسئلتك وإجاباتك تطرح ببالي مداخل للتعلم


----------

